# Why are kitties' bellies fluffier than the rest of the body?



## penguina (Jan 30, 2013)

Burying your face in a kitty's fluffy belly is one of the great joys in life (if you have a very tolerant kitty)... but why is the belly so fluffy compared to other parts of the body? Do they not have guard hairs there or something?

On a more practical note, does the difference in hair mean the belly sheds more or less than other parts of the cat?


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

AGREED!! Though I usually get the side of Pepper's belly when she's laying in her tower. It's just tall enough to be level with my face! =D Soft kitty!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd love to know the answer to that question too! In part I think it's because a lot of cats have that sagging belly underneath all that hair, so the effect is that it pushes out the fur and it looks floofier. I bet there's more to it than that though.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going out on a limb here, I am no evolutionary biologist. Maybe it is to keep the internal organs nice and warm. The fluffier hair will trap more air and act as an insulator. However, I like the explanation of it being a gift to us lowly humans for services rendered much better.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

If Penelope hates one thing on earth, its people touching her belly fluff. It cuts into her playtime and for her, its play time all the time!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is super fluffy (think rabbit fluff) from his neck down his chest and to his belly. Thankfully he's pretty OK about me rubbing his belly ... for short stretches. He likes it when I comb the fur with my fingernails but the minute I start petting or rubbing I get attacked.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I think maybe similar to human skin, some parts require more protection so have thicker fur. As for shedding, my 3 have equally shedding bellies to match their bodies. I WISH they could shed less ...anywhere!


----------



## atm53 (Feb 2, 2013)

:grin:If I buried my face in Desmond's belly, I would be minus one head! :lol:


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I love blowing raspberries on Yuki's fluffy tummy 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

The hair on the upper body and sides are guard hairs designed to shed water and protect against thorns and the like. The belly fur is for warmth; afterall, when a cat is lying down, that is the part of their body in touch with the floor and whatever substance is under them is pulling heat from their belly. In the queens, the fluffy belly fur is also a handy substance to line the nest for the kittens. My Main **** queen always plucked her belly right before she delivered her kittens and carefully lined her brood box with the fur.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

It's actually an insidious evolutionary development known colloquially as the "Venus Cat Trap"










Meant to lure the fingers and faces of unsuspecting prey. At the first gentle stroke of a hand, or soft phhhlbtbtbtbt of a raspberry, DEATH STRIKES










Remember, the soft fluffy belly is surrounded on 5 of its 6 sides by pointy things.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Jacq said:


> It's actually an insidious evolutionary development known colloquially as the "Venus Cat Trap"
> 
> Meant to lure the fingers and faces of unsuspecting prey. At the first gentle stroke of a hand, or soft phhhlbtbtbtbt of a raspberry, DEATH STRIKES
> 
> Remember, the soft fluffy belly is surrounded on 5 of its 6 sides by pointy things.


ROFL!!!! That's too funny!

Mylita


----------

